# Wieviel soll/darf ich füttern?



## Waterlily (22. Aug. 2013)

hallo zusammen, 

unser Teich ist ja noch ganz neu bzw. reaktiviert, nachdem er monatelang leer war und dann repariert wurde. Ich habe seit Anfang Juli Biotopfische (Gründlinge, __ Moderlieschen, Goldbitterlinge und Elritzen + einen nicht bestellten Paria-__ Goldfisch). Gekauft hatte ich je 15 Fische von jeder Rasse, einige sind in der ersten Woche gestorben, aber seitdem habe ich GsD keinen toten Fisch mehr entdeckt und die Überlebenden machen einen total munteren Eindruck. Ich gehe von einem Gesamtbestand von ca. 50 Fischen aus. Die Wasserwerte sind alle im grünen Bereich, habe ich gestern gemessen (NO3 = 0, NO2 = 0, GH > 7, KH = 8, pH = 7,6, Cl2 = 0,8). Derzeit läuft der Teich (noch) ohne jegliche Technik, außer hin und wieder einem Sprudler. Die meisten Pflanzen wachsen gut, manche stagnieren aber auch (z.B. __ Wasserpest).  

Meine Frage: Der Teich kann ja unmöglich schon die Fische ernähren, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich jetzt schon genügend natürliches Futter in Form von Kleinstlebewesen etc. entwickelt hat. Ich füttere also derzeit noch etwas Futter dazu, ein Teichfischfutter aus dem Zoohandel, Flocken und Sticks gemixt. Jeden Tag eine kleine Hand voll plus alle 3-4 Tage rote Mückenlarven (Frostfutter). Die Fische haben immer viel Hunger und das Futter ist ratzfatz weg. Später mal würde ich die Fische lieber gar nicht zufüttern, aber woran kann ich erkennen, wann dieser Zeitpunkt da ist? Ich möchte auf keinen Fall riskieren, dass Fische verhungern. Gibt es Anzeichen die ich beachten kann/muss? Soll ich mehr/weniger füttern? Bin wirklich noch der totale Fisch-Noob .

VG

Sonja

P.S. Ich habe die Suchfunktion bemüht, aber kein passendes Ergebnis bekommen, sorry falls es das Thema schon 20x gibt.


----------



## Joerg (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wieviel soll/darf ich füttern?*

Hallo Sonja,

wenn du fütterst ist ein Filter in der Regel nötig.
Insbesondere bei den Flocken und Sticks, da diese jede Menge an Zucker enthalten.

Eine gute Alternative sollte Lebendfutter wie Wasserflöhe sein, welche man recht einfach vermehren kann.

Mache beim Einlaufen möglichst viel WW. Einmal die Woche 20% sollten das mindestens sein.
Deine Wasserwerte sind soweit in Ordnung aber eine Kontrolle ist am Anfang öfter mal nötig.


----------



## Michael H (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wieviel soll/darf ich füttern?*



> Später mal würde ich die Fische lieber gar nicht zufüttern, aber woran kann ich erkennen, wann dieser Zeitpunkt da ist?



Hallo

Das würde mich auch intressieren Wann/Wie man das erkennt ...?


----------



## Limnos (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wieviel soll/darf ich füttern?*

Hi
Man sollte nicht die Anflugnahrung und Mikronahrung in den Algen unterschätzen: Meist wird eher zu viel als zu wenig gefüttert.Wenn nach 5 Minuten noch Nahrungsreste auf der WOF schwimmen, war es zuviel. Was die Kontrolle der Wasserwerte anbelangt, so warte ich immer noch darauf, dass darin hier im Forum einer darin den Grund gefunden hat, warum etwas nicht klappt. Und was Wasserwechsel anbelangt: da in unserem Trinkwasser bis zu 50 mg Nitrat sein darf und teilweise auch Phosphat drin ist, bringt ein Wasserwechsel oft neue Nährstoffe hinein, Auch bringt man durch das Einleiten des Wassers eine neue Durchmischung, die auch Algenwachstum fördern kann. Genügend Unterwasserpflanzen sind der beste Garant für stabile und gute Wasserverhältnisse.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wieviel soll/darf ich füttern?*

Wir füttern nur noch "Lebendfutter" = Mehlwürmer.
Jegliche industriell hergestellten Futter enthalten auch Stoffe,
die Teich und Fische eher belasten denn förderlich für selbige sind.
Und ich muss Wolfgang absolut Recht geben.... UW-Bepflanzung ist 
neben der wasserreinigenden Wirkung  auch ein prima Versteck für die Fische.


----------



## Waterlily (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wieviel soll/darf ich füttern?*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> ...Was die Kontrolle der Wasserwerte anbelangt, so warte ich immer noch darauf, dass darin hier im Forum einer darin den Grund gefunden hat, warum etwas nicht klappt...


hallo Wolfgang, 

dieser Satz ist zuviel für meinen kleinen Geist. Kanst du das bitte nochmal erläutern für einen Neuling ?

Der Hinweis auf Anflugnahrung und Mikronahrung in den Algen zielt ja auf meine Fragestellung hin. Wann ist der Zeitpunkt, an dem ich auf Zusatzfütterung verzichten kann bzw. - viel wichtiger - WORAN ERKENNE ICH DAS? Meine Pferde füttere ich "nach dem Auge", d.h. je nach optischem Futterzustand gibt es mehr oder weniger Futter (weniger finden die natürlich doof). Aber Fische? Woran kann ich erkennen ob ein Fisch in einem guten Futterzustand ist? 

Ich will auf keinen Fall zuviel füttern und falls nach dem Füttern etwas oben liegen bleibt (kommt aber fast nie vor) keschere ich das sofort ab. Derzeit sind es täglich ca. 5-8 g von dem Mixfutter, und selbst wenn davon ein winziger Rest übrig bleibt kann diese geringe Menge doch kaum zu einer Überdüngung des Wassers führen, oder liege ich komplett falsch? 

Wir haben schon eine ganze Menge Unterwasserpflanzen im Teich, sehr viel __ Hornkraut und Krebsscheren und der komplette Boden in der Tiefzone ist mit __ Quellmoos bedeckt. Das Wasser ist klar, ich kann bis auf den Grund schauen, aber trotzdem grünlich gefärbt und Algen wachsen natürlich auch an den Rändern. Stören mich nicht solange sie nicht Überhand nehmen. 

@ Jörg, 

wir haben die komplette Ausstattung für Filterung etc. in der Garage stehen, der Vorbesitzer hat alles dagelassen. Sobald es nötig wäre würden wir diese Technik auch einsetzen, aber Ziel ist es eigentlich, ein in sich funktionierendes System ohne Technik zu etablieren. Ich hoffe dass sich das innerhalb der nächsten 2-3 Jahre erreichen lässt. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen dass Wasserflöhe zwar sehr gerne gefressen werden, aber keinen sehr hohen Nährwert haben wegen des Chitinpanzers? 

@ Eva-Maria, 

züchtest du die Mehlwürmer selbst? Meinst du dass die ganz kleinen Fische (__ Moderlieschen) die fressen könnten, sind ja selbst kaum größer als ein Wurm? 
VG

Sonja

P.S. Ich finde das ganze Thema Teich ganz schön kompliziert, es macht aber trotzdem sehr viel Spaß.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wieviel soll/darf ich füttern?*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Wir füttern nur noch "Lebendfutter" = Mehlwürmer.



Hi Eva-Marie,

naja, Mehlkäferlarven sollten aber eher sparsam verfüttert werden, da sie von den gängigen Futtertieren für Terrarien-/Aquarienbewohner den höchsten Fettgehalt (fast 30%) und Proteingehalt (>50%) aufweisen. Das sind echte Kalorienbomben. Net das Du irgendwann garfieldförmige Goldies im Teich dümpeln hast

(da sieht man auch mal das die Kohlehydrate aus Getreide und Kartoffeln fett machen und net allein das "böse" Fleisch - wo soll sonst der hohe Fettgehalt von diesen Larven herkommen da sie fast nur "Körner" fressen)

MfG Frank


----------

